# Headed West or North West



## H Whalen (Aug 29, 2006)

This is not a double I thought It should be a separate post in it self.

I have had a lot of changes in my life in the past two years ,Some positive and some i would rather for forget . I returned back to teaching Hapkido for a while until they sold the Dojang . Also I met a woman whom has no Idea what Hapkido is or who Hal Whalen is other than the Guy that "rocks " her world ,And too me this is more important than Who studied under Whom.  

 In the End when are bodies are broken and no longer able to do the Hapkido we thought was such an important part of our lives ,We are still loved and this is what it is all about.

 On a personal note my Health is great ,I feel fantastic my strength has returned ,Minus the attitude .It made me realize what is important ,or trivial and WHO were your REAL friends and those going through the motions .

 I am leaving the Boston area heading across the U.S to Everett Wash. It is a work thing since I refuse to earn a living teaching Hapkido ,I am not sure of the exact dates I will be headed out there ,i will be looking for a new Dojang to train at or a hook To hang my Dobok in between workouts

 Also I may work it out and conduct Seminars along the way ,If there is an interest or I could come to your Dojang and teach the Evening class's ? just an idea and a way to meet some of the people I have talked with over the years . My Hapkido family This will or may determine the route I will take as I map it out .


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I'm a Tae KwonDo'ist in I'm in Txasbui you are coming this way stop by and show us some of your moves it would be fun.
Terry


----------



## H Whalen (Aug 29, 2006)

I will be traveling across I 90 which goes across the upper states  acrosss to washington if you are in the area ,You never know.....


----------



## Dusty (Aug 29, 2006)

Master Whalen, i am in Burlington, ontario and i would be honoured to have you come in and teach a class. i am a 5th dahn under Rudy Timmerman and he has nothing but wonderful things to say about you. if you dont decide to make the jaunt over the border but do find something in the buffalo area (45 minutes away from me) please let me know and i will be there.
Dusty


----------



## TKD Dano (Aug 29, 2006)

Mr Whalen , was scanning the threads and caught yours . I'm in Bothell WA about 16 miles south of Everett . Let me know if you start teaching as I've been interested in learning HKD and have not been able to find a dojang in the Area . You're going to be working outta 191 ? I be in everybody's way !(IBEW)

Respectfully 
Dan Patten


----------



## Drac (Aug 29, 2006)

H Whalen said:
			
		

> In the End when are bodies are broken and no longer able to do the Hapkido we thought was such an important part of our lives ,We are still loved and this is what it is all about


 
Amen Master Whalen Amen...Best of luck on your journey..


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 30, 2006)

Master Whalen, I am in southwest Washington state and could create occasion to come to Everett.  If you are so inclined to come south as far as Vancouver, please contact me here and I'll be happy to meet with you and your family. 

Will you be travelling soon?


----------



## H Whalen (Aug 30, 2006)

TKD Dano said:
			
		

> Mr Whalen , was scanning the threads and caught yours . I'm in Bothell WA about 16 miles south of Everett . Let me know if you start teaching as I've been interested in learning HKD and have not been able to find a dojang in the Area . You're going to be working outta 191 ? I be in everybody's way !(IBEW)
> 
> Respectfully
> Dan Patten


 
Actualy it is " I Block Every Walk Way ,Or "I Beg Every Winter" ,Or Better yet ,I'm Broke Ex Wife this is the best and seeems to sum up the Whole Electrical industry.

I will be working out of 191 if all goes right ,I am headed To San Diego in the Morning to sign the Books, in both there and LA. and some of the other Are Halls .But the main reason I am there is my Girl Friend

But I am seriuos about Washington ,I applied for my transfer of My Electrical license already , Just a few loose ends to tie up here and . I should be there in mid oct.

Since this is a Martial arts page I will be doing Hapkido while I am there ,I have not had a sit Down with all of nmy students and told them yet ,That will happen when I come home from San diego


----------



## TKD Dano (Aug 30, 2006)

Yo Brudda thanks for the insight , couple of new ones and some I'd forgotten you're right though , the last one is the best and usually most accurate . Am outta local 46 Seattle , right now it's bizzare , kinda slow and it should be slammin this time of year . However I hear both Everett and Tacoma are a walk thru . Strange though our Buisness Manager just posted a notice that in Oct vacations won't be approved as work on the horizion is picking up . 
I don't think you'll have any trouble finding eager students here (count me in) but lots of competition with karate do , taekwon do , aikido very little if any hapkido , I haven't found any . We have a great YMCA system here in Snohomish County (just north of Seattle) , may be a good place to start . 
Bring your rain gear and welcome to the Great Specific er....Pacific Northwest !!


----------

